# Wiring Pump



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Swiftech MCP655-B, and it quit working, I wanted to make sure the wiring was right, it has 3 wires, yellow, black, and blue. I think blue is the speed controller, does it have to be used or will the pump run with just the yellow and black wires?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yellow is the monitor cable, thats for the M/B to read the speed of the propeller. Black is ground or neutral, blue is active. 
A pump has a constant speed it does not change as long as its connected to a 12vDC source it will work..
Swiftech pumps have a high fail rate after 8-12months i would throw that out and get a better brand. Unfortunately i only know of one other which is Thermaltakes brand. They are good pumps but also have a high fail rate after 12months.


----------

